# European spec parts for my s4



## wunde (Mar 26, 2006)

Does anyone know of a supplier that offers euro spec parts for the c4 s4/6's? I am specifically looking for bumpers and steering wheel. I have been looking for months and I have had no luck as of yet, which sucks. Any help/suggestions/ideas? Thanks
























Looking for something like this 
























Where can I get this steering wheel? I want it so bad!


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: European spec parts for my s4 (wunde)*

Why aren't you on MNAudi.com?


----------



## wunde (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: European spec parts for my s4 (TabulaVicious)*

I am waiting for them to approve my membership. It isn't quick and simple like most places, it seems like they actually review. I just signed up today though.
I am simply using all my resources. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: European spec parts for my s4 (wunde)*

Perhaps ebay? And might I suggest replacing the taillight also, the european spec is much nicer.
For example, my friends S4 (I'm from Slovenia):








And later he painted the black plastic parts on the bumpers and replaced the audi 100 (5000) black rubber door panels with the A6 plastic painted ones. Looks much nicer. Here are two pics to give you the idea:
















And here's the steering wheel on the german ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Ausi-S2-Len...wItem
Hope I have been of any help. If anything else interests you, just ask.










_Modified by urquattro83 at 4:38 PM 4-1-2007_


----------



## wunde (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: European spec parts for my s4 (urquattro83)*

Sweet. So the A6 has painted side strips, nice.








Thanks for the link to the wheel. I sent the guy an email about shipping, but as I am in the 'States right now I don't know for sure. We shall see. Good to see that they are out there though.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: European spec parts for my s4 (wunde)*

urquattro, these taillights are much nicer:
















Wunde, try: http://www.euro-audi-parts.com/ Alex used to carry stuff for the C4 cars but it looks like not anymore. You could still contact him to see if he could point you in the right direction.
Here is his old website with the C4 stuff: 
http://web.archive.org/web/200...s.com/


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: European spec parts for my s4 (Harold)*

It is true, these are much nicer, still they are not the original S4's but S6's. To me a big difference.







Ok, I know I'm weird...







Thanx for showing wunde the alternative also.


----------



## wunde (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: European spec parts for my s4 (Harold)*

Thanks a lot for the help. I know there is stuff out there for these cars, it is just rare and tough to track down. I have had the best luck just asking as opposed to actively searching. Again, thanks, any other info and links much apreciated. I am trying to sort out all my options so that I can come up with a solid plan.
Does anyone know about rear fitment for the porsche big red kits (though i would probably go with black)? I can find lot's of people who do fronts, but I want the rears too. gotta have my balance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit: BTW I just got my summer wheels on, BBS VZ's with 245/40 dunlop dirrezas, pretty burly. I will post pics when I have a chance to wash the car and take some photos.










_Modified by wunde at 6:03 AM 4-3-2007_


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: European spec parts for my s4 (wunde)*

You need to get on http://www.audiworld.com original S-car forum, of all the urS4, S6's on there, only Hap's car has rear Porsche's. You are going to spend a lot of money just for the look.
Another good site: http://www.s-cars.org 

_Modified by Harold at 1:50 AM 4-3-2007_


_Modified by Harold at 1:51 AM 4-3-2007_


----------



## wunde (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: European spec parts for my s4 (Harold)*

It's not a look, it is being able to hit the brakes while changing directions and not have the back end try to come around on me. I need better brakes in the rear. I already have slotted and drilled rotors and sport pads all the way around, it is still squirrely under braking sometimes. Like I say, I need more rear brake power.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: European spec parts for my s4 (wunde)*

You can now get brand new replica steering wheels from http://homepages.internet.lu/customautocraft/, price is €142 plus shipping.


----------



## wunde (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: European spec parts for my s4 (PerL)*

Cool, I will check it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Also, anybody know anything else about front and rear brake kits?


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: European spec parts for my s4 (wunde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wunde* »_I am waiting for them to approve my membership. It isn't quick and simple like most places, it seems like they actually review. I just signed up today though.
I am simply using all my resources. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I just sent a message to the president of the club. I will get you approved.
You would have an easier time finding this wheel off a 1996-1997 A4, as there are many in the junkyard.
p.s., there is a guy on MN Audi with the exact steering wheel you are looking for...










_Modified by TabulaVicious at 8:12 PM 4-9-2007_


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: European spec parts for my s4 (TabulaVicious)*

You should be able to login to the http://www.mnaudi.com forums with your username "wunde" and whatever password you chose now.


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: European spec parts for my s4 (wunde)*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Leder-Lenkr...wItem


----------



## wunde (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: European spec parts for my s4 (TabulaVicious)*

Dude sweet! Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

